# CAI Worth it?



## adewan (Jan 21, 2005)

I am considering the Lingenfelter high flow CAI for my stock 04 GTO. The price seems a little steep, $369. Claims a gain of 10 HP 6 Tqe. Any Opinions? Anyone know of other brands worth looking at? Thanks


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

KandN is a really good brand, but I don't think you can beat Lingenfelter if you have the money :cheers


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

K&N has the Aircharger model 63-1099 for the 04 GTO. You can find the system on the internet for less than $260 shipped.

Edit: Check one of GTO Forum sponsors...PFYC.com for the K&N Aircharger.


----------



## kmav8tor (Jan 22, 2005)

10HP sounds about right. I'm sticking with a drop-in K&N filter with the stock airbox.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

A filter will def help some at least, and its cheaper. :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

K&N CAI made definate improvement in sound and performance.

The front end lifts quicker and higher, so, I figure 8-10 hp like I got on 2 previous Fbods is about right. 

They advertise 15 but I don't think you'll get that much.

An earlier thread here had someone put new exhaust, headers and all and got a wopping 17 hp for around $1500.

8-10 hp for $260. is a good gain for the dollar, imo


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

They must have been shorty headers then and not longtubes.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

It's on page 2, of this section, titled, "Its amazing the GTO can exhale!"

and they look like LT's to me, and the dyno on page 2 shows about 14 hp, gain.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

That's why I hate Dyno's and was it tuned after all of those changes?

Go race that thing and undo those Dyno straps!

What was the A/F and timing?

"Dyno Kings" want to see these huge numbers man and why is that?

I have beat cars that had a higher "dyno" than me, IMHO real world track times are a better indicator of gains with the same car and the same driver and it rules out the dyno and it's operator who is almost always cranky at the one here in Sacramento and could use some deodarant haha! :cool 

Up the hill (foothills) they had a 600hp car break free from the staps and end up into the back of a Mercedes in the parking lol lol :rofl: all revved up with no where to go, the Dyno is just a tool for tuning not a get the highest number at the expense of your engine machine.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I bet that Mercedes owner was happy. :rofl:


----------



## gto04 (Jan 28, 2005)

I want this one .


























It is 179.95 at www.neweraperformanceparts.com until Feb. 1st .


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

Going to order one monday .


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Very nice ! How much ? 

If I had a complaint about the K&N, it would have to be they could have made it more attractive.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice!! My only concern is the K&N filter I've seen posts/threads about Gm putting out a tech bulletin about voiding 1's warranty due to oil based CAI's.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm a pontiac dealer and I've heard the same thing but we don't void warranties! The problem is when the filters are re-oiled people over oil the hell out of them and the oil gets on the mafs!!!! I have an ls1 speed intake and only paid 169 for it and I love it, granted it has recieved a lot of flack about not having a heat shield but it works fine for me and I dynoed 10 whp increase. By the way, I now stock the new long tube headers for the GTO from SLP and they tell me they saw a 22 whp increase!!!! I'm selling them coated w/ cats for 999.00! :cheers


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Has anyone received their CAI from New Era yet?


----------



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

*cai installed*

great fit,good instructions asusual, good power gain. the purple deamon, now has more teeth.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks a warm aur intake.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey gto04 and Joey Waid did either of you receive your CAI from Newera? I was informed today that there was a production problem and it wouldn't be shipped until 2/17.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Desoto GTO said:


> great fit,good instructions asusual, good power gain. the purple deamon, now has more teeth.


Did you get the 1 from NewEra? If so did you have to disconnect the battery when you installed it?


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I have heard of upwards of 20 RWHP from the K&N CAI. But who knows... We certainly felt a defference when we installed the K&N.


----------

